# Need anchor trolley parts



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking for a source that I can pick up the stainless steel parts to make an anchor trolly.
I don't have a West marine or similar place...any suggestions?

Thanks.

Eddie


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

not knowing where you are, on line might be good. Try Austin Kayak, Hook 1 and West marine online


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

kayakfishingsupplies.com also


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I made an entire anchor trolley with parts picked up from Northern Tools. If you have a place like that in your area, that's the way to go. (harbor freight, northern tools, etc.) Super cheap and they don;t usually mind if you lay everything out on the floor while you're trying to figure out your system.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

C.story- Thanks for this info. I don't really have time to order it online but can swing by Northern Tools this weekend and see what they have...
Do you have any pics of your set up??

BTW, do you rig one line the entire length or just one for the bow or just one for the stern or both???
Thanks for your help.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

AI don't have any picture of it actually. It's just a very simple setup to simply get the job done.

As far as using one or two. That's really all personal preference . I've seen both.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

smlobx, 
Brass will work out better for you.. Here is a link to the trollies...and other things that will help you http://fishmilitia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1292

JAM


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Aaron T said:


> not knowing where you are, on line might be good. Try Austin Kayak, Hook 1 and West marine online


Yep- Austin Canoe and Kayak is where I got my parts for mine-


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

JAM said:


> smlobx,
> Brass will work out better for you.. Here is a link to the trollies...and other things that will help you http://fishmilitia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1292
> 
> JAM


Thanks JAM that is a pretty simple rig and looks like ti would work out just fine...BTW I've been trying to reach Rob but he hasn't returned my calls or emails...Is he in town??


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't want to offend any one. But, some people spend too much time, effort and money. For example I spent time (money) and effort (money) to make transducer well on the video years ago. Now I am making a Duct Seal Well for $2.00 and 10 minutes of my time. Here is the most functional anchor trolley that can be used for\as grab line, linking rod leashes and trolling bucket. Needs a pair of stainless deck loops, 4 washers, two bolts, 2 nylon threaded nuts and twine. No rollers, no bunge cord. 

I have two pairs of Anchor trolleies, one on each side. If you fish in cam water, you may not even need anchor trolley at all.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*He's been going through a lot of personal stuff....*



smlobx said:


> Thanks JAM that is a pretty simple rig and looks like ti would work out just fine...BTW I've been trying to reach Rob but he hasn't returned my calls or emails...Is he in town??


Real Simple no Drill Anchor Trolley.. Less holes is better.. 

He was/is in cohoots with Kitty Hawk Kites, they also rent the Wilderness Systems Fishing Kayaks.. If ya can't get up with him, call Kitty Hawk Kites, they will have a rental for you.. I'll give him a ring and see what I can come up with for you.. 

JAM


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Joe has a nice set-up, but if you are like me and don't have a RICH wife to support your needs, go cheap....
Use 2 carabiners and some rope. Put the carabiners on either end of your yak and loop the rope!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Joe has a nice set-up, but if you are like me and don't have a RICH wife to support your needs, go cheap....
> Use 2 carabiners and some rope. Put the carabiners on either end of your yak and loop the rope!


You are right. That was the first thing I should have suggested. I started without the 2 carabiners just twine. It was a little hard to pull the line. two carabinner helps. When I travel I carry two carabiners and a twine for the rental kayaks in case the water is rough and the current is fast.

I keep forgetting why I started kayak-fishing, basic needs and simple.

Thanks for the reminder.

joe

P.S. I am glad to see you are alive and well. I was wondering where you've been.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

nice post. I like the stuff you made, pretty ingenious. I just got the idead to keep my old PB jars also, but didnt think to use them as dry containers. I have one to soak my lures in after being used. I figure if i just put them in there it lessens the chance of rusting the ones I didnt use. I was also looking for a way to easily carry some premade leaders, flounder rigs/carolina rigs, hook and leaders for a popping cork, etc. I came up with using an old paint roller. The hooks set into the nap of the roller and then just wind the leader around. If I have a swivel i can just put the hook through the swivel and into the roller nap. Works in the house so far


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I've heard about using old cd cases (the ones that hold multiple cds in a binder type thing) to hold all of your pre-tied rigs. As soon as I come across one that's what I'll be using.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i use dollar store pool noodles for hold ing my premade rigs cut about a foot and use roofing nails to hold the loop wrap and stick the hook in and it floats. not my idea saw it online some where but works


----------

